# Abu Revo Bait casters



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi 
does anyone own an Abu Revo baitcaster or knows anyone who has one, I am thinking of getting one and I'd like to know what their thoughts are.
Are they made in Sweden?

Chris


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i may be wrong, but i bought a ABU 5400 C4(?) about a year ago and i was told it was one of the last runs to be made in the swedish factory, before being converted to the chinese factory.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

heard some good wraps on them Chris, 
but IMO you cant beat daiwa for baitcasters, 
go an td sol or alphas.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

fishnfreak said:


> i may be wrong, but i bought a ABU 5400 C4(?) about a year ago and i was told it was one of the last runs to be made in the swedish factory, before being converted to the chinese factory.


mate the c4 is a completelt different reel,


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I just bought a revo stx and cant recommend it highly enough, casts a mile smooth as anything and the drag is superb. according to tackletour it can pull 24lb of drag unbelievable

here is a link to a great review

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewabugarciarevostx.html

Lee


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's another link that I was given when I asked about baitcasters. It has a review on the Revo

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/store ... 00_100-1-1


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Thanks guys
I'm off to Singapore at the end of November and thought I might pick up a low profile baitcaster. My needs are simple I want something that will cast light hardbodies and soft plastics, in other words I want to catch bass and bream.
I have a pile of Abu's and over the years they have been solid and reliable, but now I believe they are made in asia and the quality isn't there any more, that's why I asked if they were made in Sweden.
The Diawa reels look very nice and come with a 5 year warranty which is a bonus. 
Looks like I've got some research to do before I go!!!

Chris


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Interesting link
http://www.abu-garcia.com/community_news_article.php?id=1714


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

found this on the bass pro site in reference to the daiwa sol.

*Overall Rating: 5 out of 5 5 out of 5
Ethereal, July 19, 2007
By Anthony from Inverness, Florida

"I am 17 years old and have been fishing for quite a while now. Over my few years of fishing I have fished Abu Garcia (currently own 2 Revos) Quantim, Pfluger, and others but no other reel has been anywhere as close to the Sol. I would recomend this reel to anybody who could afford the reel. The reel is immensly ethereal in its nature, nothing can come close, there is no backlash, ever. And if you are good enough you can through the lightest bait to any point." 
*

dunno if you will get a sol in singhapore but might be able to find a pixy, feugo or alphas.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Ben
After checking out a few sites last night I've decided that the Daiwas seem to be the way to go. 
If i be nice to the wife don't back chat her and agree with everything she says I might be able to stretch my budget to a Zillion.
How light a lure can you cast with these baitcasters??

Chris


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gunston said:


> I've decided that the Daiwas seem to be the way to go.


Putting a Ferrari in the garage Chris :shock: :lol:


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Maybe mate
But I've been off my "P" plates for a while now :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I've got a feeling I'm not going to live this one down :lol: :lol: :lol:

Chris


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gunston said:


> I've got a feeling I'm not going to live this one down


certainly won't be any flak from me Chris, as I know you as a bluewater man needs good gear 8)


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Gunston said:


> Ben
> After checking out a few sites last night I've decided that the Daiwas seem to be the way to go.
> If i be nice to the wife don't back chat her and agree with everything she says I might be able to stretch my budget to a Zillion.
> How light a lure can you cast with these baitcasters??
> ...


Chris, 
the zillion is a bigger reel than the others i mentioned, 
it would probably throw the smaller lipless cranks etc ok but as for things like sx40s etc forget it ,
unreal reel from what ive heard and could handle big barra etc too,

the pixy, sol, alphas etc will throw the smaller lures if thats your main thing,


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I remember you saying this in my post Chris



Gunston said:


> I have a question for the other guys (asked without hostility):
> How can you justify paying $400+ for a baitcaster and then $250+ for a rod?
> 
> Chris


Please explain!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: Looks like you're doing backflips now :shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

WayneD said:


> I remember you saying this in my post Chris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah wayne , its just that us older blokes can see the light at the end of the tunnel up close , so we figure we better have the best while the lights still on :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Hi Guys
Thanks for pointing out my previous comments, glad to see someone listens to me :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I still hold by those comments.
First of all I already have 7 baitcasters (6 Abu's 1 Daiwa) so I am used to them.  
My interest in low profile baitcasters is that I am going over to Singapore and Vietnam in November to stay with some friends, while I am there I am considering getting one.
Yes I did do a bit of research and it does appear that the construction of the Daiwa's is superior to the other brands. 
I was only Joking with Ben about the Zillion.  Sorry Ben.
However I am not going to spend a lot of money on one $150max. If I can't find something in that price range I won't get one.
You see I told my family not to get me a Fathers day present, just put some money in while we are in Asia.

The point I was trying to make with my previous comments was if Wayne hadn't used a baitcaster before he may be better off getting a cheaper one first (not a crap one) see if he likes it, get used to using it and then upgrade. Not everyone likes baitcasters.

Hope that gets me out of the poo.  

Chris


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gunston said:


> The point I was trying to make with my previous comments was if Wayne hadn't used a baitcaster before he may be better off getting a cheaper one first (not a crap one) see if he likes it, get used to using it and then upgrade. Not everyone likes baitcasters.


Wayne I can vouch for Chris re the above quote as we discussed your thread over a beer at the time it was active on the forum; also many months ago I was thinking of a baitcaster and Chris offered me use of one of his to try before I outlaid any money on my own.

Of course being built like his avitar also makes back flipping an impossibility :lol:


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Dodge
What's the old saying : "With friends like you........."   

Chris


----------

